# SOS Jewel Cichlids having eggs then fighting?



## mickeyjagg (Jun 22, 2020)

i have two jewel cichlids who were gendered as females when i first got them. since then, they've laid about 3 batches of eggs in a 2 month span. none of the eggs have hatched which i'm assuming is because they're unfertilized (maybe one is a boy i can't tell i can't find much info on jewel cichlids) ANYWAYS they've gotten along great up to this point (got them in april it is now late june) but today when i came home from work one was totally abused! tail and fins mutilated as well as wounds on the top of its head. they are the only two fish in my tank !!! how do i stop it from dying, how do i keep the aggression down??!


----------



## mickeyjagg (Jun 22, 2020)

this picture was taken 5 days ago after their most recent eggs were laid!!'


----------

